# Hey girls! While making out



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

what do you like a man to do to you? Like kissing on the neck rub ur knees and etc. make a list. i really wanna know. Be specific and graphic as possible without getting me banned for starting this thread


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, clever way to get some steamy info braddahman!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I can make a longer list of things NOT to do

i.e.

Don't put your hand under my shirt
Don't force your tongue down my throat
Don't breathe incessant hot air through your nose/from your mouth into my face
Don't suffocate me
Don't make little moaning noises like it's sex or something
Don't try to push me under you


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

When I'm making out, I like to kiss my woman's entire face, making sure to lick her eye and forehead when I can. It's also good to make as much noise as possible. I usually grunt like a goblin nonstop, with the occasional slurp thrown in for good measure, here's an example: click!

Also, as far as hand placement goes, you're welcome to grope her and feel her up, but personally I like to have control of the situation, so I grip her head forcefully to show that I am a dominant male. The best hand placement is shown below, with one cupping her chin and the other holding her head still, as if you're charging up some kind of energy blast.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

calichick said:


> I can make a longer list of things NOT to do
> 
> i.e.
> 
> ...


Those are especially true xD. Oh man...I still can recall. Immediately turned off! xD


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A hand on the hips or waist is nice but I don't like to be groped. I don't mind doing the groping though. I had a few guys take my hand and put it inside their pants after we had been making out for a while. That was pretty hot. 

And yeah the neck is always good. I think standing while kissing is the funnest. I don't like kissing while sitting down or lying down as much.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

kiss on forehead and cheeks and rubbing shoulders and knees definitely..holding hands..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> I can make a longer list of things NOT to do
> 
> i.e.
> 
> ...


Hehhe exactly..i hate guys acting so desperate


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> When I'm making out, I like to kiss my woman's entire face, making sure to lick her eye and forehead when I can. It's also good to make as much noise as possible. I usually grunt like a goblin nonstop, with the occasional slurp thrown in for good measure, here's an example: click!
> 
> Also, as far as hand placement goes, you're welcome to grope her and feel her up, but personally I like to have control of the situation, so I grip her head forcefully to show that I am a dominant male. The best hand placement is shown below, with one cupping her chin and the other holding her head still, as if you're charging up some kind of energy blast.


I'm taking notes. Next girl I kiss I am going to BLOW HER MIND with my immaculate kissing.


----------



## Narkier (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it when my boyfriend softly kisses or tenderly licks up and down my neck. Him putting his hands on my face or in my hair always feels good and sweet. The way he occasionally blows in my ear SOFTLY (I mean not like "HHGGGGGGGGHGHG") is arousing as well. Not every girl may like this though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Rainbat said:


> When I'm making out, I like to kiss my woman's entire face, making sure to lick her eye and forehead when I can. It's also good to make as much noise as possible. I usually grunt like a goblin nonstop, with the occasional slurp thrown in for good measure, here's an example: click!
> 
> Also, as far as hand placement goes, you're welcome to grope her and feel her up, but personally I like to have control of the situation, so I grip her head forcefully to show that I am a dominant male. The best hand placement is shown below, with one cupping her chin and the other holding her head still, as if you're charging up some kind of energy blast.


Got that right. I like to randomly lick their forehead when things start getting heavy.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

calichick said:


> Don't make little moaning noises like it's sex or something


Who does this?!! ****ing cringe city! :sus


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I had a few guys take my hand and put it inside their pants after we had been making out for a while. That was pretty hot.


That's my move. Hahaha


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't be too gropey. Unless she gropes first.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's what I've learned of kissing on my travels: There are essentially two types 
- Sex kiss
- Non-sex kiss

BREAK DOWN!

*Sex kiss*
You can be messy, loud, fast and bitey.

*Non-sex kiss*
You must careful, quiet, slow and smootchy.

Non-sex kissy wissy 101
------------
*Don't!*
Have your hand frozen to her boob.
Fondle her like a blind pick pocket.
Start at the boobs: Thigh first: how far you get up the thigh is your gauge for how far you'll get. 
Stroke her hair like she's your pet
Act like you're in a make out scene from a dramatic film where you've just come back from war. It's just kissing. Chill.
Breath like a mental hospital in-patient

*Do!*
Exhibit self-control at all times.
Be the first to stop the kissing session.
Slow-the-****-down.
Silence is your friend.

Why more don'ts than dos? 
Because girls, AMIRITE fellas?! :b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

please kiss me on the neck!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

dont get your drool all over me. drool is not sexy.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Too much "do this and don't do this." As long as you're not overly aggressive (unless it's pre-sex making out) and you are in the moment and feeling sensual, you'll be fine. Though I will say I do like to put one hand on her face while I'm kissing her, at the very least in the beginning to pull her in and, as Rainbat mentioned, show her that I'm a boss.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I never knew there were so many rules :no


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Witan said:


> I never knew there were so many rules :no


Dude, we sent you the newsletter like five times already. :roll

:b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, no licking the ear hole. That is just nasty.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

haha my ex did that. i never had the balls to tell him i didnt enjoy it.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> When I'm making out, I like to kiss my woman's entire face, making sure to lick her eye and forehead when I can. It's also good to make as much noise as possible. I usually grunt like a goblin nonstop, with the occasional slurp thrown in for good measure, here's an example: click!
> 
> Also, as far as hand placement goes, you're welcome to grope her and feel her up, but personally I like to have control of the situation, so I grip her head forcefully to show that I am a dominant male. The best hand placement is shown below, with one cupping her chin and the other holding her head still, as if you're charging up some kind of energy blast.


You're a dreamboat. Why can't I find a man who'll make such dulcet tones?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> Here's what I've learned of kissing on my travels: There are essentially two types
> - Sex kiss
> - Non-sex kiss
> 
> ...


Haha, amazing advice!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

lucyinthesky said:


> Haha, amazing advice!


I know. 
I wrote it.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

You can try rubbing their inner thighs, its right next to that unmentionable thing


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> Who does this?


a guy I once went out with who liked to moan and groan, even when he told me to hold his package, (he had jeans on) he was like making purring noises, honestly I hate that, guys just need to shut the f up and be silent "you like it like that? Tell me how you like it, talk to me"

sex is a different story


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I like biting. A lot. But that's usually only if it's leading to sex. I especially love when he bites my shoulder or around the collarbone, it gives me goosebumps. It really depends on the mood of the make out though. Like one time, my boyfriend and I were just sitting on a park bench in the dark and it was slow kissing, very methodical and focused on kissing but in a natural way, with the occasional slight tongue on the outside and inside of the lips, sometimes very gentle biting. It was super romantic, but I was turned on. 

But I agree with calichick on her 'don't' rules. And seriously, be very sparing with the groping, it can be an instant turn off.

All this kissing talk makes me want to see my man.

Have fun  and make sure your lips aren't chapped and your breath smells good! That's a must.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn

_Mental note: Don't catch mono or any other tropical "infection". uke_


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> Dude, we sent you the newsletter like five times already. :roll
> 
> :b


Dammit. Now I'll have to tweak my spam filter AGAIN :roll


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

What about the occasional nibble of the earlobe? I don't mind that.

Ear hole licking sounds mental, however.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> What about the occasional nibble of the earlobe? I don't mind that.


yes, this is good.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> yes, this is good.


From a British man, eh? :b


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ideally, yes :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a +1 on the whole neck kissing. A guy whom I _wasn't_ making out with (unfortunately) once kissed me on the neck. It took me completely off guard, but my thought afterwards was "yes, please. more, thank you."

Also a +1 on the whole grunting thing. That'd be a *major* turn off. I wouldn't mind the heavy breathing if it starts getting "hot and heavy," though.

Being too aggressive is a big no-no. I like the idea of his hand(s) on my chin or cheeks, but if he's being overly controlling/tweaking my head too much (or showing me "who's boss"), that would be a big turn-off.

The idea of him pressing me closely to him while we kiss seems hot, too. I'm more turned on by his hands sprawled all over my back than on my butt/breasts. I wouldn't mind him touching my breasts or *** since I'd definitely would like to, well, get a _feel_ of him, but it wouldn't be a huge turn-on (especially if he's going at it like a 13 year-old who's never even touched a woman's hand besides his mother's).

Also, I don't know if this goes without saying, but my answers are assuming we're kissing in private.



lisbeth said:


> You're a dreamboat. Why can't I find a man who'll make such dulcet tones?


:lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, the kissing scenarios I described were in public. It is best for men to not wear belts. I hold a grudge against belts after my hand was impeded one time.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Hrmm..
I feel like I like a lot of the 'donts' on here. I try not to overthink it. Maybe I've been lucky and never had a bad kissing experience before. I am not sure.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

You can't just expect guys to know a do/don't list by heart. It depends on the girl. And communication is very much key. There's a fine line between immense pleasure and pain with stimulating breasts (and you think "calibrating" that is bad, it's worse with the clitoris) for one that it can be hard to tell just how aggressive you should be going. And each girl has a different tolerance level. Some completely different tolerance levels. And they each like different things.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll be so screwed the first time I make out with someone.. After reading this thread i'll be way to reluctent to try anything


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't much care for slobbering, excessive tongue jabbing, ear-hole licking, painful boob-grabbing or anything else that's reminiscent of making out with a 13-year-old (N.B.: not something I've done recently).

Other than that I'm not too fussy. I'm a big fan of things going at a slow to moderate pace. Managing the tension and so on. Also, firm, decisive kissers get an A+.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> You can't just expect guys to know a do/don't list by heart. It depends on the girl. And communication is very much key. There's a fine line between immense pleasure and pain with stimulating breasts (and you think "calibrating" that is bad, it's worse with the clitoris) for one that it can be hard to tell just how aggressive you should be going. And each girl has a different tolerance level. Some completely different tolerance levels. And they each like different things.


in my opinion, you can never tweak the nipples too much. even if it hurts


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> I'll be so screwed the first time I make out with someone.. After reading this thread i'll be way to reluctent to try anything


I'm sure you'll be fine, I'd rather let her take the lead though because I'm pretty clueless how to be seductive. :um
I'll take down some mental notes from this thread, although I doubt I'll be putting them into practice anytime soon!


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

every girl loves to have their neck licked and sucked. this thread just confirms what I already knew.



pita said:


> I don't much care for slobbering, excessive tongue jabbing, *ear-hole licking*, painful boob-grabbing or anything else that's reminiscent of making out with a 13-year-old (N.B.: not something I've done recently).


I love to have my ears licked! I think it feels amazing. :b


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

The longer I read this thread, the less I feel like making out with anybody... sounds pretty overrated and like a waste of time... not like i'd have a clue what to do anyway... probably better off that way


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

getting my lip bit. getting pushed up against a wall. getting kissed on the neck. and supposedly a lot of feeling you can get through your ears, so maybe play with them.. but not like, in a weird way haha just touching them 

do NOT: pin to the ground and force your slobbery lips as wide as you can all over the face. a guy did that to me once. yep. it was awkward indeed. i didn't tell him that it was bad though because it was his first kiss and i didn't wanna hurt his feelings.. lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Bah, all this "do this, don't do that" blabbering. If she doesn't like the way I kiss and doesn't tell me what she does want, it's her loss. If she's the type to b*tch about something like this, she most likely isn't my type anyway. You kiss because you're into someone, not because they happen to tick all boxes on your checklist of "good kissing".


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

dffhg


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Bah, all this "do this, don't do that" blabbering. If she doesn't like the way I kiss and doesn't tell me what she does want, it's her loss. If she's the type to b*tch about something like this, she most likely isn't my type anyway. You kiss because you're into someone, not because they happen to tick all boxes on your checklist of "good kissing".


Very well said dude


----------

